# Solved: How can I convert .ram audio (playlist) files to mp3?



## wgreene

I have several .ram audio files that I would like to convert to .mp3 so that I might play them on my Sandisk m240 mp3 player.

The files are all 1KB in size, and whenever I click on one of them RealPLayer opens and starts playing the file.

I tried using Audacity, but receive a message telling me that the files cannot be opened since they are Playlist files which only contain links to other files, but that maybe I could open them in a text editor and download the actual audio files. How do I go about doing this?


----------



## syc0path

wgreene said:


> I have several .ram audio files that I would like to convert to .mp3 so that I might play them on my Sandisk m240 mp3 player.
> 
> The files are all 1KB in size, and whenever I click on one of them RealPLayer opens and starts playing the file.
> 
> I tried using Audacity, but receive a message telling me that the files cannot be opened since they are Playlist files which only contain links to other files, but that maybe I could open them in a text editor and download the actual audio files. How do I go about doing this?


The default extension for MP3 playlists is .m3u. It could be as simple as changing the extension on the .ram file to .m3u. If that doesn't work, create a .m3u file. Open a text editor (Notepad, or better yet, Text Pad) and drop the .ram and .m3u files into it. They both should have a list of filenames and maybe paths for the MP3 files. U'll have to compare the formatting from the .ram file to the .m3u file, and convert accordingly.


----------



## wgreene

syc0path said:


> The default extension for MP3 playlists is .m3u. It could be as simple as changing the extension on the .ram file to .m3u. If that doesn't work, create a .m3u file. Open a text editor (Notepad, or better yet, Text Pad) and drop the .ram and .m3u files into it. They both should have a list of filenames and maybe paths for the MP3 files. U'll have to compare the formatting from the .ram file to the .m3u file, and convert accordingly.


Thanks for the reply. I'll give that a try.


----------



## t bone

hi...if you don't mind a 2 step process you can change em to wav with this

then from wav to mp3 with this

the first one converts in realtime 1 ram file at a time only
in "options" you have to select "sound only WAV" (the mp3 setting does not work..i've tried different codecs and settings but no go, that's why it's a 2 step process)
then drag and drop the ram files into the black area and select output name and destination...then hit go

the second will batch convert from wav to mp3

if you decide to try it and can't figure it out i'll give ya some instructions


----------



## wgreene

syc0path said:


> The default extension for MP3 playlists is .m3u. It could be as simple as changing the extension on the .ram file to .m3u. If that doesn't work, create a .m3u file. Open a text editor (Notepad, or better yet, Text Pad) and drop the .ram and .m3u files into it. They both should have a list of filenames and maybe paths for the MP3 files. U'll have to compare the formatting from the .ram file to the .m3u file, and convert accordingly.


Thanks for the suggesion. I tried changing the extension to .m3u, using Notepad, but didn't have any luck.


----------



## wgreene

t bone said:


> hi...if you don't mind a 2 step process you can change em to wav with this
> 
> then from wav to mp3 with this
> 
> the first one converts in realtime 1 ram file at a time only
> in "options" you have to select "sound only WAV" (the mp3 setting does not work..i've tried different codecs and settings but no go, that's why it's a 2 step process)
> then drag and drop the ram files into the black area and select output name and destination...then hit go
> 
> the second will batch convert from wav to mp3
> 
> if you decide to try it and can't figure it out i'll give ya some instructions


First of all, thank you for the suggesion. Following your instructions, I was able to successfully convert the .ram files to WAVs. Next I downloaded Wav2MP3 Wizard; however, when I clicked on the icon I received the following error message: Run-time error ''50003': Unexpected error

So that's as far as I've gotten. I don't know what needs to be done in order to resolve the Run-time error problem.


----------



## Elvandil

If they are only 1 kb in size, they do not contain any audio information and cannot be played or converted to anything. If you can play them, it is because they are internet shortcuts to the streams that contain the audio information.

Have you tried playing them when *not* connected to the internet?

Can you play the .wav files you produced?


----------



## t bone

did you download wav2mp3 from the first link at the site (the one that says "contains all required runtime components")

i do this procedure all the time with instruction clips from gp mag. so i assure you it does work.
but as elvandil asked, do the .wav files play in wmp when you dbl. click on em?...just to make sure were ok up to that point.

you could always use db converter to go from wav to mp3...the mp3 encoder expires after 30 days though


----------



## wgreene

Yes, the WAV files are playable in WMP. In fact, I burnt them to a CD-R and played them on my home player and in my van. The 1kb size had me leery at first, but obviously I was able to get the actual files.

I do have dBpowerAMP on my PC, but the trial time has already expired.

I really can't answer your first question, t bone. I felt a little unsure when I went through the process, so maybe I did something wrong. I'll go through the process once more and let you know how things turn out.

If nothing else, I'm at least thankful that I was able to convert the ram files into WAVs. 

Thank you for your help thus far.


----------



## stantley

You can get the last freeware version of dBpowerAmp here: http://www.aplusfreeware.com/categories/Audio-Video/dBpowerAmp.html


----------



## wgreene

Thank you very much for the tip! The new version of dBpowerAmp did the trick, as I figured it would. (Will this really be the last free version?) 

I've learned a few things from this thread. Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## t bone

nice assist stanley 

your welcome wgreene :up: 

you can mark thread as solved using "thread tools"


----------

